# Affichage espace vide réel clé USB ?



## lazarusbf (9 Août 2010)

Salut
y a t'il moyen de faire afficher à MacOS l'espace libre réel d'un support de mémoire tel un disque dur ou une clé USB ?

par exemple quand je connnecte ma clé 16Go, il m'affiche systématiquement 'Clé USB' et 15,..Go d'espace alors qu'elle est remplie à moitié ou au tiers ou peu importe.

je voudrais qu'on m'affiche la mémoire restante et non la mémoire totale possible du support


----------



## Alycastre (10 Août 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> par exemple quand je connnecte ma clé 16Go, il m'affiche systématiquement 'Clé USB' et 15,..Go d'espace alors qu'elle est remplie à moitié ou au tiers ou peu importe.



Tout d'abord, jetez un oeil ici en bas de cette page .....


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

ce n'est pas cela qu'il veut en fait.  Ce qu'il souhaite c'est que lorsque sa clé USB monte sur le bureau elle affiche l'espace restant disponible et non la capacité totale.

Je sais qu'il y a une possibilié ( lu dans avosmac ) pour cela il faut modifier un des fichiers systeme du mac ...  Bien sur cette manip entrainera la modification d'affichage de tous les supports ( clé, disques, etc... ) Si je retrouve l'article ( ça date d'au moins 2 ans) je t'indique la manip


----------



## lazarusbf (10 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ce n'est pas cela qu'il veut en fait.  Ce qu'il souhaite c'est que lorsque sa clé USB monte sur le bureau elle affiche l'espace restant disponible et non la capacité totale.
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a une possibilié ( lu dans avosmac ) pour cela il faut modifier un des fichiers systeme du mac ...  Bien sur cette manip entrainera la modification d'affichage de tous les supports ( clé, disques, etc... ) Si je retrouve l'article ( ça date d'au moins 2 ans) je t'indique la manip



C'est çà tu m'as compris. Bien entendu je sais qu'une clé de 16Go n'offre pas 16Go entiers de mémoire mais c'était en effet pour afficher l'espace réel disponible si elle contient déjà des fichiers, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Mmmm si çà modifie tout ce que tu dis, il faudra que je sois sûr de vouloir changer, là je ne le sens pas, du coup.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Août 2010)

Moi je vois ceci sur mon bureau .....
Voir la pièce jointe 32961


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> C'est çà tu m'as compris. Bien entendu je sais qu'une clé de 16Go n'offre pas 16Go entiers de mémoire mais c'était en effet pour afficher l'espace réel disponible si elle contient déjà des fichiers, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> Mmmm si çà modifie tout ce que tu dis, il faudra que je sois sûr de vouloir changer, là je ne le sens pas, du coup.



Et si tu regardais simplement dans le bas de la fenêtre de ta clé ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

j'aurais dû être plus précis dans mes propos, en effet c'est espace restant disponible s'affiche déjà mais ... le texte est toujours rogner donc j'avais vu une astuce permettant de n'afficher plus que l'espace libre afin que ce soit lisible au premier coup d'oeil.

Bien sûr il y la possibilité d'ouvrir une fenêtre et de faire en sorte que l'espace disque restant s'affiche en bas comme Pascal l'indique . Mais je pense qu'il veut que cela soit visible depuis le bureau

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




Alycastre a dit:


> Moi je vois ceci sur mon bureau .....
> Voir la pièce jointe 32961



Certes mais pour cela tes icones sont toutes petites et le texte aussi si tu es en 12px et une taille de 64x64 sur ben ça le fait pas trop ( et surtout faut mettre l'espacement au maximum


----------



## lazarusbf (10 Août 2010)

Alycastre a dit:


> Moi je vois ceci sur mon bureau .....
> Voir la pièce jointe 32961




De fait ! Moi j'ai le début..et la fin de ces indications sur mon bureau, donc çà m'a amené à croire que j'avais mon espace initial de libre alors que en réalité ce sont plusieurs mots qui, coupés au milieu, changent le sens de l'info.
Bon, c'est pas très clair, je veux dire que ma clé USB là, de 16Go, il m'affiche "15,89Go...de libre" alors qu'en fait c'est 15,89 en taille initiale et par exemple 8,34Go de libre mais la phrase, coupée en son milieu fait que çà induit en erreur. 
En espérant m'être fait comprendre.. enfin c'est bon, j'ai saisi. Tout çà pcq il n'affiche pas le texte complet sous l'icone.


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

D'où l'astuce que je cite au début ( faut que je retrouve l'article) qui permet de n'indiquer plus que l'espace restant. Moi aussi je suis dans le cas où le texte est tronqué


----------

